# teemees 70g indo reef - first dilemma!



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

well, i should have looked at my new peppermint shrimp a bit harder before putting them in the tank, but the second they got in, i noticed one of them has a HUGE marine parasite (the white tick-like ones) on his face. as much as i would love to try and get him out and take him back, i have only caught glimpses of my new shrimp...
so, am wondering if anyone knows how to get rid of them? i imagine it will likely eventually kill the shrimp, and what then? does it die? or does it just move on? is there any way to get rid of this without completely dismantling my tank? (am not sure i have the time/energy/patience to do this) or should i not bother?? 
on a happier note, the only aiptasia i had found is now gone.
but i've also found a huge snail hitchhiker... hopefully its not going to do any harm!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ewwww is it a cirolanid?

I'd take it out as there's the chance it could multiply and infect other inverts and possibly fish. The trap method might work for you.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*ewww is right*



Big Ray said:


> I have alot of snails :S not sure where they came from but they are reproducing too :S nothing wrong with them though, I just remove them as they get bigger.
> 
> catching shrimp isnt that hard actually, turn the pumps off, put some mysis, krill brine , ... in a fish net, and lower the fish net all the way, give it 10 seconds and the shrimp will go in the net to eat the food, and u can pull it out fast like that.
> 
> I have no Idea about the parasite though, sorry, but good luck


Thanks for your trapping method, Big Ray, am going to give it a shot!



ameekplec. said:


> ewwww is it a cirolanid?
> 
> I'd take it out as there's the chance it could multiply and infect other inverts and possibly fish. The trap method might work for you.


OMG - thank you for letting me know!
I guess I will try and catch it and bring back the shrimp to the LFS...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*teemee's 70g indo reef - second dilema*

So, yesterday I got one of Ken's gbta's, and picked up an aurora anemone from nafb, and today did a water change and added half the recommended caribsea calcium additive... the aurora completely extracted itself from the sand, and the gbta closed itself up, and everything is white, and I can't see anything. I was worried the aurora was going to die, so re-did the water change but the damage may have already been done... and I am COMPLETELY FREAKING OUT  I wanted an aurora for so long. And I might have already killed it...  it says this stuff is fish safe and reef safe... its just not anemone safe??? shouldn't it say something?? what did I do??


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You mean the water is white, not Anemones? So is it some sort of additive powder you add directly to water? I've never used such product, but I've met someone who was using similar product regularly, and his tank was fine, except during the time things turned white corals would get irritated. 

I'd watch things carefully, and ensure it's not the water change that bothered Anemone. Probably they will recover eventually, but may take time. I'd test the water parameters.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*calcium, slime, etc.*



conix67 said:


> You mean the water is white, not Anemones? So is it some sort of additive powder you add directly to water? I've never used such product, but I've met someone who was using similar product regularly, and his tank was fine, except during the time things turned white corals would get irritated.
> 
> I'd watch things carefully, and ensure it's not the water change that bothered Anemone. Probably they will recover eventually, but may take time. I'd test the water parameters.


Thanks Yuri. Water parameters are all fine, but nobody liked the calcium. For a 20g water change added only 5 tsps - it said use up to a tsp/gallon. Am glad I re-changed the water... The aurora anemone is still with its foot out of the sand, but its looking a lot better. And the gbta is fine... It still looks kind of annoyed (as much as an anemone can  )



Big Ray said:


> you probably added too much calcium and shocked the PH .... the white stuff in water is most likely the precipitate ... like when you add Dkh additives.
> test your water, but anemones are prety strong in my opinion, my first SW experience was with 3 anemones and a clown haha, they usually recover from most things . good luck


Well, even with much less the recommended dosage, it looked like way too much. Its amazing how fast it upset everything, though... Big Ray, did your clown like one anemone, or all of them? I picked up the aurora because it's not supposed to host tomato clowns (one came with the tank), and I really want clarkii's, which is why I got the gbta... but the tomato rolls around in one, and then in the other... I know its not advisable to mix clown fish, but can anyone who has experience with this chime in?

This is a big learning curve, and fast... Today I noticed brown goopy slimey stuff on one of the on-sale mushroom rocks I picked up at Big Als on Saturday... Any suggestions on how to get rid of it, other than just manually? Tomorrow am going to try picking (scrubbing it off)... 
And the gorgeous dendro I got from SUM is not faring well under the lights that came with the tank, so I am going to upgrade to the Aquatic life fixture... 
And then hopefully everything will be okay... at least for a while!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> Thanks Yuri. Water parameters are all fine, but nobody liked the calcium. For a 20g water change added only 5 tsps - it said use up to a tsp/gallon. Am glad I re-changed the water...
> 
> Well, even with much less the recommended dosage, it looked like way too much. Its amazing how fast it upset everything, though...


Next time you use any additive you haven't used before, I'd test the WC water before you added it to make sure parameters are inline with the DT.



teemee said:


> This is a big learning curve, and fast... Today I noticed brown goopy slimey stuff on one of the on-sale mushroom rocks I picked up at Big Als on Saturday... Any suggestions on how to get rid of it, other than just manually? Tomorrow am going to try picking (scrubbing it off)...
> And the gorgeous dendro I got from SUM is not faring well under the lights that came with the tank, so I am going to upgrade to the Aquatic life fixture...
> And then hopefully everything will be okay... at least for a while!


Take the rock out and blow off the brown stuff with a baster in a bucket to keep it out of your DT.

Dendro? which one? I don't think either of them are photosynthetic.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Next time you use any additive you haven't used before, I'd test the WC water before you added it to make sure parameters are inline with the DT.
> 
> Take the rock out and blow off the brown stuff with a baster in a bucket to keep it out of your DT.
> 
> Dendro? which one? I don't think either of them are photosynthetic.


Live and learn... Thanks for the advice, will be much more cautious from now on. The dendro is Dendrophyllia gracilis. Totally newbie mistake. I had heard that dendro's aren't photosynthetic before. Either way, its not even coming out, so I can't feed it. Or it can't feed itself, and half of it is looking dead already... any suggestions on how to coax it out would be appreciated... I've been trying mysis shrimp, with no success.



Big Ray said:


> I had 3 anemones a Green bta, carper anemone, and a long tenticle anemone.
> 
> I have a false P clown as well as a black clown, at first, the black on hosted in the carpet, and red one didnot host in anything. 6 months later, the red one started hosting in the GBTA and black one in the long tenticle anemone. and now about 9 months later, they both host in the long tenticle one ...
> its interesting, cause I do not think they have paired up yet, and they get into fights and some nights one of them sleeps in the GBTA alone LOL
> ...


well, at least they are somewhat friendly! I decided to try getting another tomato for mine from Hubert yesterday. If the big one doesn't kill the little one, i'll be thrilled, but right now its been relegated to swimming back and forth along the back of the display tank. which kind of sucks. That's a lot of anemones  aren't you worried about the carpet getting huge? its what deters me, even though they are so pretty... my aurora still hasn't put its foot back in the sand. but its still alive... i've tried digging it a whole, but it just flops itself back out...


----------

